# Septrin for snuffles



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,

Just a quick question, one of my bunnies is a bit snuffly. I have some Septrin 40mg/200mg per 5ml paediatric suspension, is anyone aware of the dosage for this? Bunny is coming in at 1.738kg Trying to get through to my exotic specialist but their lines are hopelessly engaged 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes i know the dossage however i would not be comfortable to post it on a public forum as i do not recomend people self medicate unless they know what they are doing, are you certain it is pasturella? have you delt with it before? 

feel free to PM me and i can help, but i may well ask a few questions to be sure


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Lil Miss

I've dealt with it before yes although used baytril last time, also have another rabbit who we almost lost to Bordatella but with lots of nursing has improved massively. If I didn't feel confident in managing this at least initially then I would be straight off to my vet, I can assure you of that  Will pop a PM over to you now, thank you.


----------

